# Craftsman 260 Lumen 3 D-Cell LED Flashlight



## utlgoa (Aug 30, 2010)

I went to the local Sears Hardware Store to purchase an item, and while in the store walked by the flashlight display to see what the "Non-Flashaholic" would be forced to purchase in an emergency.

I was shocked to see a new aluminium Craftsman 3 D-Cell LED Flashlight that was advertising 260 O.T.F. Lumen. The LED looked like a Cree XPG. I immediately felt bad for Gene Malkoff because this light was going for $39.99.

I can't find this light on the Sears website. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## secarob (Aug 30, 2010)

Been looking at one of those myself. Hope to her from someone who has bought one


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 30, 2010)

utlgoa said:


> ....I can't find this light on the Sears website. Has anyone seen it?



No, but I will go and look. 

I'm very interested in some more info; runtime is a big ?Q?

I'll post back after my trip to the store, unless someone else finds info first. :naughty:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't seen it but sears has some of their stuff made by Dorcy and Dorcy years ago made a 3D aluminum LED light that could easily be upgraded to use with a cree and put out even more than 260 lumens.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone find any info on it?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 2, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> Anyone find any info on it?



nope, but you could order a dorcy 3D 1watt LED light, and replace the star and resistor in it and get 260 lumens that way.


----------



## fishinfool (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess I'm going to Sears tomorrow.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Sep 2, 2010)

Is the light in question branded "Craftsmen"? Just curious 'cos the Sears on-line store lists LOTS of lights but almost none w/ the Craftsmen brand. And its probably a Dorcy or LL....


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 2, 2010)

Interesting. Ya know, I have been looking for an affordable, decent D cell light that gets flat regulated output on alks for a good long time. I have a Mag rebel 2D, but have never seen a runtime plot, only for the older magleds. I also have the 2D Daylite.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 2, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Interesting. Ya know, I have been looking for an affordable, decent D cell light that gets flat regulated output on alks for a good long time. I have a Mag rebel 2D, but have never seen a runtime plot, only for the older magleds. I also have the 2D Daylite.



At lower level current draws many like the D cell alkaline lights for their slow tapering off light output that seems to last forever, even allowing you to use batteries from other devices that quit in them. I took 3 D cells measureing an average of 1.1v and put them in my dorcy 3D and it was only registering about 80-100ma but putting out a lot of light and I would guess even down to 40ma the light output would still be useful in an extended outage. If you regulate the output and don't have multiple light levels you can end up with the sudden blackout syndrome which is a lot more frustrating than tapering output.


----------



## jabajet (Sep 6, 2010)

Saw this light this weekend - was able to hold off for now. Hoping for a sale or coupon!


----------



## arioch (Sep 9, 2010)

Just went through Sears today (did not see this thread prior, dang it). There are 3 different new Craftsman models: 

1.) 3aaa 160 lumen- about the size of a thick 2aa light- similar to a Streamlight Stinger. The 3aaa is held in the standard plastic holder. #34-93602. $24.99. 

2.) 3aaa 220 lumen- about the size of a 2D Maglite, but uses 3aaa, probably in a standard plastic holder. #34-93604. $34.99.

3.) 3D 260 lumen- about the size of a 3D Maglite. #34-93605. $39.99. 

I did not see anything on the packaging referring to "OTF" lumens. The head for the 3aaa seems like the Dorcy models (160 K2 and 170 submersible). The body style is different, with a rubber boot switch and battery level indicator above the switch. 

I bought the 3aaa model, and was not impressed with the output. Looks like my 160 lumen K2 model I bought a long time ago. If I had read this thread, and known the bigger models were XP-G and not Rebels, I might have bought one of those instead. 

Oh, well.


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 10, 2010)

> even allowing you to use batteries from other devices that quit



You do gotta watch with the battery draining on multicell lights especially when mixing used ones to suck the last of their juice. The last thing you want is a battery leaking inside the light and ruining the light.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 10, 2010)

qwertyydude said:


> You do gotta watch with the battery draining on multicell lights especially when mixing used ones to suck the last of their juice. The last thing you want is a battery leaking inside the light and ruining the light.


Already have had them leak, mostly from sitting around unused due to the excessive bulk/weight compared to AA/AAA lights that run plenty long off rechargables I don't really care to use up $1 alkaline batteries, nor buy nimh D cells and a charger at $12 a battery. I find with LSD AAs I never grab D cell lights at all so some have batteries in them that are 5 years expired sitting around.


----------



## sempra (Sep 10, 2010)

The 34-93604 is 3 AAs, NOT AAA. I just bought one. About 75% of lights in Sears were leds!!!

Mitch




arioch said:


> Just went through Sears today (did not see this thread prior, dang it). There are 3 different new Craftsman models:
> 
> 2.) 3aaa 220 lumen- about the size of a 2D Maglite, but uses 3aaa, probably in a standard plastic holder. #34-93604. $34.99.


----------



## steve007 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was looking for the Craftsman and this is what I found from the Home Depot:

COAST
P17 LED Flashlight With Speed Focus, 220 Lumens
Model: HP8417 

Overview
With up to 480 hours of light from one set of batteries and a 1000ft effective range, the COAST LED Lenser P17 gives off up to 220 lumens of light essential for professionals and anyone who requires a lot of task lighting.
Up to 220 lumens and 480 hours of battery life
The Advanced Focus System with Speed-Focus allows user to adjust from a broad flood beam to a focused spot beam by sliding the head of the light forward and back.
Three step Quick-Cycle Switch - press for maximum light, click for high light, click again for low light
Lightweight and durable aluminum casing
Uses 3 D batteries
Backed by COAST's lifetime guarantee against defects in materials and workmanship


----------



## nofearek9 (May 30, 2012)

back from the dead ,craftsman 3d led ,look almost the same as the http://www.dorcy.com/p-337-46-4420-3d-led-200-lumen-metal-gear.aspx 46-4420 3D LED 200 Lumen Metal Gear


----------

